# Suche günstigen Laptop für League of Legends und Minecraft



## ChrisDeger (2. Januar 2013)

*Suche günstigen Laptop für League of Legends und Minecraft*

Servus!
Wie im Titel beschrieben suche ich einen günstigen Laptop für LoL und Minecraft.
In höchster Detailstufe und Auflösung versteht sich.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. Januar 2013)

Wie siehts mit dem budget aus?


----------



## ChrisDeger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop für League of Legends und Minecraft*

So wenig wie möglich


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Januar 2013)

http://geizhals.de/797630
700€ dürften in ordnung sein, oder?


----------



## ChrisDeger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop für League of Legends und Minecraft*

700? o.O

HP Notebook 655 by: Hewlett Packard - ONE Computer Shop

Reicht der nicht für LoL?


----------



## ChrisDeger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop für League of Legends und Minecraft*

Oder wüsstest du wo ich Laptops gebraucht herbekomme außer Ebay?
Am besten nicht von Privathändlern, sondern in nem Shop der die als B-Ware verkauft?


----------



## hendrosch (3. Januar 2013)

Für Minecraft wird die CPU des HPs wahrscheinlich nicht ausreichen bin mir aber nicht sicher und für LoL (auf höchsten Einstellungen) wird die die GPU des Lenovos auch nicht ausreichen kann aber nichts genaues sagen da ich nur am Handy bin.


----------



## ChrisDeger (3. Januar 2013)

Was, die reicht nicht für LoL?
Ich hab LoL letztens auf nem Netbook gespielt. Ich weiß nicht was da für ne GPU verbaut war aber trotzdem...
LoL dürfte doch keine hohen Grafikanforderungen haben oder?
Ist ja jetzt nicht Grad ne grafikhure


----------



## Techki (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop für League of Legends und Minecraft*

SO hier kannste was feines suchen : 

€Preis                 Name                      Zoll                   CPU                                 RAM             GRAFIK	                    HDD                                         
379€	Asus X54C-SO407D	15,5″	     Intel i3 2350M	                  4GB	                 Intel 3000	                   320GB
449€	Acer Aspire 5750G	15,6″	     Intel i3 2350M	                  4GB	                 NVIDIA 610M	           320GB
559€	Acer Aspire 7739G	17,3″	     Intel i3 380M	                  4GB	                 NVIDIA 610M	           500GB
569€	Acer Aspire Style 5755G 15,6″	Intel i5 2450M	          4GB	                 NVIDIA GT630M	           500GB

Hoffe es ist übersichtlich alle sollten dafür reichen ( von oben nach unter wirds besser)
120GB,ich mpfehlen den für 449€ oder 559€ ( Presie sollte sich gesentk haben da das etwas äkter ist .

Edit :Mist doch unübersichtlich hoffe ! man kan es lesen


----------



## Darkseth (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop für League of Legends und Minecraft*

Welche Display größe soll es sein?


----------



## ChrisDeger (3. Januar 2013)

Derpcnutzer meint das ne gt630m für LoL nicht austrichst und du sagst die Intel 3000er reicht und 610 reicht locker...? 

Displaygröße ab 15"


----------



## ChrisDeger (3. Januar 2013)

übrigens wollte ich LoL in voller Auflösung spielen, dafür wird die Intel GPU wohl nicht reichen...


----------



## Darkseth (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop für League of Legends und Minecraft*



ChrisDeger schrieb:


> Derpcnutzer meint das ne gt630m für LoL nicht austrichst und du sagst die Intel 3000er reicht und 610 reicht locker...?
> 
> Displaygröße ab 15"


 
Bei 1080x1920 auflösung gehts bei 60 fps mit meiner GT 635m. Muss nur Schatten aufs zweithöchste, damits bei 70-80% auslastung 60 fps macht.

Für "möglichst wenig" Euro wirst du nur ne 768x1366 auflösung haben. da wird ne gt 630 schon reichen.

Ansosnten wäre ein genaues maximalbudget interessant ^^


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Januar 2013)

Notebooks mit der gt 610m als grafikkarte würde ich nicht kaufen, da die gt 610m langsamer ist als die hd 4000: http://www.notebookcheck.com/NVIDIA-GeForce-610M.63758.0.html


----------



## ChrisDeger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop für League of Legends und Minecraft*

Das maximale Budget sollte beim günstigsten Notebook liegen, dass LoL mit einer HD-Ready Auflösung ohne Ruckler darstellen kann!


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Januar 2013)

ChrisDeger schrieb:


> Das maximale Budget sollte beim günstigsten Notebook liegen, dass LoL mit einer HD-Ready Auflösung ohne Ruckler darstellen kann!



http://geizhals.de/793003
520€?


----------



## ChrisDeger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop für League of Legends und Minecraft*

Weißt du wo man den gebraucht herbekommt? 
So für maximal 300?


----------



## ChrisDeger (3. Januar 2013)

*AW: Suche günstigen Laptop für League of Legends und Minecraft*

HP Pavilion g6-2209sg by: Hewlett Packard - ONE Computer Shop

Und wäre der nicht schlauer?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (3. Januar 2013)

ChrisDeger schrieb:


> Weißt du wo man den gebraucht herbekommt?
> So für maximal 300?



Hier vielleicht: http://item.mobileweb.ebay.de/viewitem?itemId=221170418379&index=12&nav=SEARCH&nid=91635588515


----------

